# radio / cd



## Redbeard (Dec 23, 2008)

hi have a peugeot boxer 2006 and the radio/cd is rubbish thinking of replacing along with the speakers any advice on a good but basic system all comments most welcome


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I always recommend the Sony GT33U which a few users on here have had success with. It is a fairly 'basic' unit, but has a lot of functionality which you may or may not use such as being able to accept an 3.5mm input jack from an external device, play MP3 formatted CD's as well as normal ones and also put MP3's onto a USB stick and play direct from them.

You can also buy a remote control off eBay for £5 delivered so that you can control the unit in the back of the van (you can choose to have the unit live without ignition turned on when you install)

Does your 2006 van have steering wheel mounted controls? If so an Audioleeds wiring harness can be connected. If so let me know and I'll dig out the link for you.

Link to the GT33U Here (£57.29 Delivered)

Link to a thread by another poster about the unit

Link to the remote control on eBay (£4.99 delivered)

With regards to speakers - pretty much anything is an improvement on the factory fitted items. You will notice an improvement with the new Head Unit.

For me, one of the biggest problems with the speakers was the very high treble, so I disconnected the factory fitted tweeters and replaced them with new door speakers with their own cross overs (the part the separates the bass/treble) and located the tweeters in the factory locations. You could just replace the door speakers with '3 way' (contains both tweeter and woofer) speakers and then decide if you want to disconnect the factory fitted tweeters.

I've had very good results from these
Fli Components £40 delivered on eBay

Or if you want to go down the 3 way route:
Fli 3 Way Speakers £25 delivered

Or you can pop down your local Halfords / Motorsave / Chavy Car Accessory shop and they'll have similar makes and you'll be able to listen to them too.

All of the above real easy to fit, literally "plug and play" with the exception of the Components which require you to run a wire from the door to your tweeter location (I fed them through the factory cable feeds where the electric windows etc go through).

I've got a bit carried away with this post - apologies - hope some of it is of help!


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I Have just read your reply Addie and I think it's top notch. 

If I decide to change I will certainly follow your advice.

bigfrank3


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Frank, I am looking at the same problem at the mo, I've tried to change my speakers for some better quality job's but the problem with the Rapido A class is I cant fit them in the doors but only in the dash replacing the original Fiat ones but they still sound pants, you however can fit some good quality 3 way jobs in your door's not forgetting to stick some acoustic matting to the metal part of the doors to prevent any parts resonating or buzzing, a good speaker install can make a cheap head unit sound good.
Chris


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Forgot to say I was looking at some Alpine head units in Halfords this morning reduced from £179 to £89 ...........bargain they had i-pod aux-in plus memory stick port in front face too.
Chris


----------



## Redbeard (Dec 23, 2008)

addie many thanks that information spot on cheers, john


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

One from the pig ignorant when it comes to on board sound I'm afraid. I've got a VDO unit connected to 6? speakers. The head unit connects to a big loom with end connector.

Is the said connector universal? Would I just be able swap the head?

Dick


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I too fitted a Halfords best discounted Sony radio. Far superior to the original Blaupunct but I cannot get my head around the buttons when driving, just too many possibilities.
My original speakers are pants, lacking the top end sound that gives clear diction. Next time I will get "Y" fronts instead of Directoire. :lol:


----------

